# Quick question



## Neoflyte (Aug 21, 2010)

Okay all you "V" whisperers, riddle me this..... I usually catch a 15 minute nap each afternoon and my 'lil buddy Rowdy lays down next to me when I do. However, every day, when he recognizes it's nap time, he runs around until he can find a toy, old bone or something of his and lays it on my stomach before plopping down next to me.

While I get he's leaving me something, why? What is this behavior? One time, when he couldn't find a bone or toy, he went outside (doggie door) and brought back a small twig! 

Please Oh Great and Mighty Ones, clue me in


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Hard to say why but Vs can be OCD.
When he was younger did you give him a toy at rest times.
If you did it may have just be came a routine to him.
Then he became OCD with it. I can't nap till a toy is close by.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

V's are Very ritualistic - when PIKE sees we are going out - he finds his toy sits to have his E-collar put on - heel 2 the front door & drops his toy - picks it up when we get home - heel 2 the kitchen sits & collar comes off - a treat everytime - just one of his many rituals - when he wants attention and is not given - he pushes his toy under the couch - 4 me no harm no foul - LOL


----------



## Neoflyte (Aug 21, 2010)

TexasRed said:


> Hard to say why but Vs can be OCD.
> When he was younger did you give him a toy at rest times.
> If you did it may have just be came a routine to him.
> Then he became OCD with it. I can't nap till a toy is close by.


Heh. Interesting. Rowdy has never been overly obsessed with toys and I never gave him toys to placate (or at rest times). We play with toys rarely in fact, usually it's off to the dog run for exercise and attention, scratching, hugging, petting, etc. for attention at home. 

See, I thought it was significant that he always placed his gift on my chest. LOL I've been noodling on this one a while... And definitely "no harm no foul" I just think it's interesting to try and understand dog behavior.


----------



## Maxx (Dec 17, 2011)

Maxx will do this when greeting our family at the door EVERY time. If he can not find a toy he will grab a bone or, sometimes, the unexpected shoe, basically anything we allow him to get. Along with the retrival of something for his mouth he wiggles his hind end and twist himself sideways to the point of walking sideways. Its the most delightful greeting after a day at work and I anticipate it every day! ;D


----------



## Neoflyte (Aug 21, 2010)

Maxx said:


> Maxx will do this when greeting our family at the door EVERY time. If he can not find a toy he will grab a bone or, sometimes, the unexpected shoe, basically anything we allow him to get. Along with the retrival of something for his mouth he wiggles his hind end and twist himself sideways to the point of walking sideways. Its the most delightful greeting after a day at work and I anticipate it every day! ;D


Ha! I've lived with Vizslas for 16+ years now and the "OMG!!!! You're Home!" never gets old. I will admit I trained my 2 males (who I got as puppies) to be more relaxed when I arrive or someone comes over, but my female (rescue) still runs out and does a "spaz" even before I can get out of the car. She finishes her display in a perfect doggie down position looking up at me with a big smile. It's adorable. When I found Vizslas, I found the perfect (animal) companions for the rest of my life. Game over.

Okay, since no one seems to have a clue as to why Rowdy presents me with a toy/bone/twig at nap time ::sigh:: I'm going to see if I can find some insight elsewhere on the net and will report back accordingly. In the meantime - hug your dogs!


----------



## LOVEmypets (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds simply like the dog loves you and is bringing you a present. Maybe wants you to play or is asking for more attention. It knows where you will be taking a nap and thereby can get your attention with a toy. Or its just a funny habit...but very cute I think. be thankful for the love and attention.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Neoflyte said:


> Okay all you "V" whisperers, riddle me this..... I usually catch a 15 minute nap each afternoon and my 'lil buddy Rowdy lays down next to me when I do. However, every day, when he recognizes it's nap time, he runs around until he can find a toy, old bone or something of his and lays it on my stomach before plopping down next to me.
> 
> While I get he's leaving me something, why? What is this behavior? One time, when he couldn't find a bone or toy, he went outside (doggie door) and brought back a small twig!
> 
> Please Oh Great and Mighty Ones, clue me in


I'm probably going to hurt your ego here, but I highly doubt he's bringing it to you as a present. 

Riley brings me things when she wants to feel secure that her little brother won't take them away from her. She knows that if she sits in my lap and chews something, he won't try to get it. I think it's the same way with your pup. He knows you'll keep his stuff safe while he is asleep.


----------



## Neoflyte (Aug 21, 2010)

threefsh said:


> Neoflyte said:
> 
> 
> > Okay all you "V" whisperers, riddle me this..... I usually catch a 15 minute nap each afternoon and my 'lil buddy Rowdy lays down next to me when I do. However, every day, when he recognizes it's nap time, he runs around until he can find a toy, old bone or something of his and lays it on my stomach before plopping down next to me.
> ...


First - awesome photo 

Second - I gratefully appreciate your (and everyone's) insights, but I'm going to throw a (regular season Ref's - doh!) flag and say that I'm confident enough to know that Rowdy isn't insecure about much of anything. Example: He easily accepted our female rescue, Amber, into the fold without any jealousy what so ever. Thankfully, he moves through his world with plenty of confidence. I credit that to tons of exercise, socialization and what the heck, we're just a couple of buds hanging out.




LOVEmypets said:


> Sounds simply like the dog loves you and is bringing you a present. Maybe wants you to play or is asking for more attention. It knows where you will be taking a nap and thereby can get your attention with a toy. Or its just a funny habit...but very cute I think. be thankful for the love and attention.


You know, I think this may just be it. Rowdy follows me around constantly. Not looking nervous, heck, half the time he looks bored, as in "okay - plant yourself Dad so I can too". Maybe he is asking to play, I dunno, but he knows the routine - nap time = lay down and nap, not a time to play. We have lots of rules like that in our house. Whatever the time, they get up in the morning when I do, not before. They eat when it's time (5:00) not before. Etc. So maybe it is just another example of affection, he offers many.

Thanks to everyone for the discussion.

Cheers.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Neoflyte, I love your avatar... So cute!!


----------



## Neoflyte (Aug 21, 2010)

mswhipple said:


> Neoflyte, I love your avatar... So cute!!


Thanks! That's Rowdy. Here's what he's grown into. And I have to say I Love looking through the photo galleries here!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh... Rowdy is a handsome boy!!


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Fantastic looking dog...and a poser! Typical Vizsla, they know they are good looking.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

It certainly looks like Vizsla's love posing anywhere any time...this is one of Darcy a few weeks ago, she is not sure wether she is pointing or posing...either way, she is gorgeous..


----------

